# Beautiful French names (female)?



## aliss

My OH is French (well, Quebecois) and we'll be living out there so I'd love to give our girl a French name. If it is a boy, his name will be Alexandre (after his father).

I was thinking... Alice (not really French of course), Vivianne (vivienne)? what others?


----------



## clare7847

How about Esme? I really like this name but my oh is not keen!


----------



## Lullaby2010

A friend of mine is french and has called her daughters Gallianna and Guillettte (pronounced Juliet). I LOVE their names!!!!! :D


----------



## moomoo

My name is Emelie, it is the french/swedish way of spelling Emily

x


----------



## fleur123

Hello, i hope you dont mind me saying but my dog is called "Fleur" she's not like a dog though shes my little princess!!lol, im not sure if it's french or not i know it's french for flowers but others have told me it's an irish name possibly?? anyhow still very pretty and very girly x x


----------



## miel

Lullaby2010 said:


> A friend of mine is french and has called her daughters Gallianna and Guillettte (pronounced Juliet). I LOVE their names!!!!! :D

i am french ...Guillette cant not be pronounce as Juliet ...maybe you meant Juliette?


----------



## Seity

Elise
Denise
Renee


----------



## MUMOF5

MADELEINE and AMELIE :thumbup:


----------



## chele

I love Fleur
Genevieve
Claire
Clara
Henriette
Collette
Amelie
Evette
Sandrine
Liliane
Valerie
??


----------



## Nomio

Love Amélie (my little one is Amélie)

Also like Lisette, Nathalie, Angelique & Fabienne


----------



## Kara1989

aliss said:


> My OH is French (well, Quebecois) and we'll be living out there so I'd love to give our girl a French name. If it is a boy, his name will be Alexandre (after his father).
> 
> I was thinking... Alice (not really French of course), Vivianne (vivienne)? what others?

I have a French friend named Alice and she thinks Alice is French so I think you'd ok with that!


----------



## amylk87

Amy :blush:
I like Amelie, Angelina, Aurelie, Camille, Clara, Elisa, Isabelle, Juliette and Noelle


----------



## sarah1989

I grew up in Quebec, and around Quebec Relatives most of my life, maybe some of these will help :)

Aline
Amelie
Anais
André - Anne
Angelique
Ariane
Aurelie
Aurore
Celeste
Céline
Clemence
Colette
Constance
Corinne
Delphine
Élénore
Estelle
Eve
Flavie
Fleur
Florence
Gabrienne
Geneviève
Guillienne
Hortènce
Isaïse
Izélinia
Jeanne
Juliette
Justicienne
Lauralie
Laurianne
Leonie
Lucina
Magdalene
Marguerite
Marie-des-Anges (Marie of Angels)
Marie - Eve
Marie - Soleil
Marie - Jeanne
Marie - Agathe
Mariette
Marthe
Matilde
Myriam
Nathalie
Noélinie 
Noemie
Olivina
Olivine
Ovildée
Patrice
Paulette
Pénélope
Régère
Reine-Aimée 
Rémillie 
Rosalie
Rosemarie
Sandrine
Sophie


----------



## AimeeM

Cosette. The main female character in Les miserables.


----------



## amyclaire

The only one i can think of that i haven't seen someone else post is Elodie, used to have a french friend with this name :) xxx


----------



## tasha41

I like Elodie a lot, I also like Aurelie!

I used ELISE (spelled Elyse instead)... so of course I'm a big Elise/Elyse-pusher too!!!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

https://www.babynames.org.uk/french-girl-baby-names.htm

here you go :) Good luck picking - they are all very beautiful. x


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Oh and I have a cousin called Zelie - its kinda pretty - pronounced Zay-lee


----------



## littlekitten8

I love the name Genevieve. So beautiful. All the names suggested are lovely though! I'm glad we had a boy cos I never would have been able to choose a girls name lol.


----------



## RubyRainbows

clare7847 said:


> How about Esme? I really like this name but my oh is not keen!

Esme was the first name that came to mind for me too... so exotic, feminine, & pretty!


----------



## Jacey

Does anyhone know how the following names are pronounced??

Isaïse
Izélinia


----------



## Szaffi

Alix
Chloe
Myrtille
Estelle
Morganne
Danielle


----------



## Pyrrhic

I love Emilie. Be careful of those name websites though, the one linked to says Dior and Merci are french names for girls :dohh:


----------



## michelle&neo

how about michelle 
i have never had no problems with it and every1 says how its such a pritty name. good luck anyways x:kiss:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Jacey said:


> Does anyhone know how the following names are pronounced??
> 
> Isaïse
> Izélinia

going with the french-french pronounciation here it would sound like this
(read english style, not french... lol, confusing)

Iza-e-suh (but keep the "e" part very short)

Izélinia is hard to write out for english ppl to read bc it has sounds
i never really heard in your language, like the "é" sound (very open "e" and
the "a" is more pronounced too)

*considers making a youtube lol*


----------



## Locke

Héloise (or Angicised- Eloise or Elouise)
Arielle
Aurelie
Vivienne
Caroline
Camille


----------



## Lullaby2010

miel said:


> Lullaby2010 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is french and has called her daughters Gallianna and Guillette (pronounced Juliet). I LOVE their names!!!!! :D
> 
> i am french ...Guillette cant not be pronounce as Juliet ...maybe you meant Juliette?Click to expand...

Hiya I think I should have done the pronounciation bit better it sounds like Juliet but with the J sound being as in j in Taj Mahal. And the L sounds slightly more like a y (sorry that's as close as I can think of explaining it) 

Definitelt spelled Guiliette though. She was named after Czilla's mother (Czilla by the way had a french mother and a hungarian father, I think her own name is hungarian)


----------



## sarah1989

tinybutterfly said:


> Jacey said:
> 
> 
> Does anyhone know how the following names are pronounced??
> 
> Isaïse
> Izélinia
> 
> going with the french-french pronounciation here it would sound like this
> (read english style, not french... lol, confusing)
> 
> Iza-e-suh (but keep the "e" part very short)
> 
> Izélinia is hard to write out for english ppl to read bc it has sounds
> i never really heard in your language, like the "é" sound (very open "e" and
> the "a" is more pronounced too)
> 
> *considers making a youtube lol*Click to expand...

é in french would be like "ay" or "eh" in english.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I absolutely love the name Beau (pronounced bow) and i believe that is french x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

xMissxZoiex said:


> I absolutely love the name Beau (pronounced bow) and i believe that is french x

I forgot to put this in the last post but it means Beautiful in english and is also a unisex name x x


----------



## Louise N

miel said:


> Lullaby2010 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is french and has called her daughters Gallianna and Guillettte (pronounced Juliet). I LOVE their names!!!!! :D
> 
> i am french ...Guillette cant not be pronounce as Juliet ...maybe you meant Juliette?Click to expand...


With a 'G' is the Italian way.

My fave French girls name is Amelie. Pity OH doesn't like it or it'd be on our list.


----------



## JessiHD

Giselle, Adele, Odette, Yolande, Marie, Celestine,Minette, Ninon, Angelette, Camille, Eloise, Gabrielle, Heloise, Colette, Nanette, Coralie, Fleur, Laurette, Madeleine, Mariette, and Elise (we're using for a girl).

French names for girls are lovely...


----------



## Lover

I like Leonie, Esme and Alais. I think Alais is French for Alice but I'm not 100% on that!


----------



## Locke

Guillette, to my understanding, would be pronounced "Gee-yett" (only more flowing) with a hard G:shrug:


----------



## Locke

JessiHD said:


> Celestine Coralie

I like these


----------



## Ava Grace

I love Elody x


----------



## aliss

Wow thanks for all the great ideas :thumbup: We like Chloe, Michelle, and maybe some others. Juliette and Amelie are my favourites but they belong to sisters/aunts! Thanks so much :)

We aren't worried about the English difficulties for pronunciation, we'll be in Quebec :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Jacey said:


> Does anyhone know how the following names are pronounced??
> 
> Isaïse
> Izélinia

Id say the second one was pronounced eh-zeh-leenah.


----------



## aliss

Jacey said:


> Does anyhone know how the following names are pronounced??
> 
> Isaïse
> *EE-zaize*, "ï" is ee
> 
> Izélinia
> *Ee-zay-lee-nya* "é" is like "ay" in (play)

Hope that helps


----------



## momma_bear

I am french canadian too- here are some of the options we're looking at for girls names

Isabelle
Amelie
Sophie
Solange
Claire
Monique
Chantale
Evangeline
Angelique
Natalie
Adele
Helene
Jacqueline
Lucie 
Marie


----------



## Emma.Gi

I like Amelie, Elodie and Noemi.


----------



## Moraine

I like Cecile, Blanche and Jeanne.


----------



## Sarahkka

Two sort of odd old-fashioned ones, but they haven't been mentioned yet:
Pierrine
Isabeau (like Isabelle, but with beau instead. Does anyone remember this name from Michelle Pfeiffer's character in LadyHawke? Or am I really dating myself? :))


----------



## miralu

Genevieve ) pronounced Jen-a-veev

My sister's name, and she gets compliments every time she introduces herself to someone new.


----------



## sarah0108

i think Harriet sounds french.. even though its not :haha: x


----------



## tinybutterfly

sarah1989 said:


> é in french would be like "ay" or "eh" in english.

yesss!!! closest to it idd
thankyouuuu


----------



## Szaffi

What about Margot?


----------



## lillprutten

Louise!


----------



## luca123

josephine?


----------



## suzanne108

I have a french friend called Severine...its a pretty name imo x


----------



## katekatekate

Adele? I think Adele is lovely. 
Florence, Gabrielle, Emilie, Madeleine, Mathilde.. Sorry if I repeated any other suggestions - just found a nice website.


----------



## JessiHD

I love Adele!


----------



## bebedawl

beau is more pronounced "bo" {rhymes with toe} rather than "bow" 
definitely a male name (if that wasnt already said)

however, has anyone thought of "belle"?


----------



## Cora_Corb

Aurelie pronounced with a rolling r like OR-A-LEE


----------



## Bambi1985

I had french friends called Emilie and Malika


----------



## Junebug_CJ

aliss said:


> Wow thanks for all the great ideas :thumbup: We like Chloe, Michelle, and maybe some others. Juliette and Amelie are my favourites but they belong to sisters/aunts! Thanks so much :)
> 
> We aren't worried about the English difficulties for pronunciation, we'll be in Quebec :haha:

Salut! I'm French-Canadian (from Ontario) and we're also going with French names. Just wanted to add my favourites to the list!

1) Zoë
2) Mélodie
3) Anaïs
4) Emmanuelle
5) Madeline
6) Océane

And I also like Chloé 

CJ


----------



## mrsty

Elodie is my favourite! its on my list xx


----------



## Middysquidge

I don't know if it's been said but Adele is one of my favourite names x


----------



## aliss

Thank you for all the beautiful suggestions ladies, but they will have to wait until next time! Our little boy decided to show off his penis today at the 3D scan! :blush:


----------



## Booga

Is Soleil French?

Edit: Just saw your last post! Congrats!


----------



## FLSG

Virginie
Eugenie
Candice
Amelie
x


----------



## aliss

Booga said:


> Is Soleil French?
> 
> Edit: Just saw your last post! Congrats!

Hehe thank you :)

And yes, it's French for sun :)


----------



## Zo23

Nicole...I pretty sure its French. Its my name and I have always loved my name.


----------



## Zo23

Zo23 said:


> Nicole...I pretty sure its French. Its my name and I have always loved my name.

Oh...and I was Nico for short...although thats more Italian. I think.


----------



## MissBroody

Amélie
Esmée
Sylvie
Elise
Madeleine
Agathe
Mélanie
Emilie


----------



## tiff222

i knew a beautiful french girl called tati , short for tatiana 

i love emmanuelle too and amelie pronounced in french is so lovely 

bonne chance!


----------



## tiff222

oh and tiphaine sounds nice, french for tiffany , which is a bit chav in english!


----------



## Petitguili23

I'm french too! 

Julie, Nadege, Emilie, johanna, Melanie, Marie, Alice, Sabrina, Severine, Lisa, Lily, Christine, Pauline, Perrine, Christelle, Magalie.


----------



## Pingu

I love the name Eloise but I am biased :)


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats on your wee boy, i was going to suggest my name..MarieAnne too :lol: but Alexandre is a beautiful name and incidentally the first name of the author I'm about to snuggle down in bed with. (along with my dh of course).


----------



## RubyRainbows

I was just watching a show on TV & the little girl's name was Angelie... the mom said it's french for Angel.


----------



## Strawberries

Amelie and Elise


----------



## Shazzy-babee

laur xx


----------



## aliss

This is a great list girls! I won't be able to use it anymore but I hope other girls get good ideas!


----------

